# Pricing a 34 sheet garage. no corner need or texture. just taping/sanding



## Mr. Gypsum (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello! <br><br>I'm wondering how to price a 34 sheet garage. Obviously can't do square footage. No need. No texture. Just taping and sanding. This is my first side job. I work for someone else full time.<br>


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

$1,750


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

How many hours will it take you? How much do you want an hour? What are your on site material costs? Don't forget to add 15% to your material costs. The answer looks pretty easy to me.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Lots of ways to estimate. I have an estimating method that has worked well for me over the years. I usually take an old scrap of drywall, about 3'x3' and draw ten squares. I write the numbers zero through nine in the squares. Then I close my eyes and throw a dart at the sheetrock. On small jobs I throw the dart three times. On medium size jobs four times. And on bigger jobs five times. I record the numbers I hit with the dart. And that is my price. I've heard of other guys writing lots of random numbers on pieces of paper and putting them in a hat. From the hat they can draw a number. I've heard that works pretty good too.


----------



## Mr. Gypsum (Sep 28, 2016)

Lol. Endo!!!

Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Gypsum (Sep 28, 2016)

gazman said:


> How many hours will it take you? How much do you want an hour? What are your on site material costs? Don't forget to add 15% to your material costs. The answer looks pretty easy to me.


Thanks Gasman! One more question from my idiot brain. When you price a job by the sheet, how does that work? Plus sanding. They're buying the materials.

Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd do 30 cents a sq ft to hang and 30 cents to finish.


----------



## Dirtyredd (Sep 30, 2016)

40$ a board , two people, two days 1360.00


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Job that small I would charge $50 a sheet or more. Anything under 100 boards I figure cost plus a certain amount of profit.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm with Willys but 40 40 30 30 is what the companies pay me


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I'd do 30 cents a sq ft to hang and 30 cents to finish.


Why would you get the same as the finisher . :blink:

I'm all for that 60 cents sq ft labor price ! But he hanger ain't getting half of It! FCK Dat!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

If I get the job the finisher gets payed what I pay him. Out here 35 will get you a taper no prob I keep 5 . I do the board and make sure the taper finishes the job and the painter is happy it only cost me an hour or so if everything is right much more if not. When a finisher calls me to do a side jod I'm happy to board it at 35 and he can have the profit and stress.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

O like I said 40 40 is my basic price for side jobs that is without extras like vaults,rounds,Trays and framing like bulkheads.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry to be so winded with this response but to give perspective I work for the companies for 25 to 27 and the tapers work for 25 to 30


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Just curious how much more is a finisher worth over boarder Rick from my experience about 10 to 15 % tops


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

been in business for a long time... your company is only as good as your worst finisher!!! there is a hanger on every street corner... a good finisher is priceless..


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

jackleg said:


> been in business for a long time... your company is only as good as your worst finisher!!! there is a hanger on every street corner... a good finisher is priceless..


From a shackers perspective who thinks Von Duprin is a WW2 character in an episode of Charley Brown.

Ones toil is not measured by ones craft but rather the passion they possess for said craft!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Aaahaaahaa only as good as you worst finisher Fire him . If your area is flooded with hangers they should leave you and everyone else to hang there own sh#t . It works Co's go belly up quite quickly. but my ? For Mr Moore was more based on the difference on per foot rates for each . What the Co's pay not what a finisher that has his own work he shares with a boarder like I said I make money on finishers quit often when I find my own work they do when they find the work . But if we both go to the same Co to get work it really is close in price they get a few more pennies I finish my part in less time .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh my!! It's 60/40 ! 


The hanger/boarder gets 40% 

The finisher gets the rest ! 

It ain't ****ing rocket surgery !!!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Where I'm from finishers make less per hour than hangars. However, in the piecework shacks its the same 50 50. But, the hangars nails on all the metal. I'd be curious if it is still the same today. We also had to scrap out the house to the garage. Last time I piece worked shacks was 20 years ago. We also have longer axe handles.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

moore said:


> Oh my!! It's 60/40 !
> 
> 
> The hanger/boarder gets 40%
> ...


Wow that's a larger spread than us up in canada for sure . When working for a Co they'll pay the taper 30 for basic and we will get 25 pretty standard spread . They get paid for bead on top as I get paid for framing and boarding bulkheads extra. And like I said before whoever gets a side job just pays more than the Co's were all happy with that regardless of trade. Tapers should get a higher rate it takes longer tools cost way more so I respect that for sure.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gordie said:


> Wow that's a larger spread than us up in canada for sure . When working for a Co they'll pay the taper 30 for basic and we will get 25 pretty standard spread . They get paid for bead on top as I get paid for framing and boarding bulkheads extra. And like I said before whoever gets a side job just pays more than the Co's were all happy with that regardless of trade. Tapers should get a higher rate it takes longer tools cost way more so I respect that for sure.


I challenge you on cost of tools. I have rock carts, lasers, Skilsaws, Drills both cordless and corded. Routers for drywall and for doors. Stabila levels, plumb bobs. My tools cost way more than a set of taping tools. A finisher can drive a small truck but a hangar foreman can't.
If you compare shacks only then yes a finishers tools would be twice as much. At one point I've owned 3 PLS 180's. Every time it got dropped they'd sell me another for $200 IF I TURNED IN THE OLD.
fORGOT SHOTGUNS, screwjigs and shotgun poles.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Yep your right Ii want to take some pics this weekend tools I had before DWT and tools I have since DWT lol I'm the envy of all around here


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

jackleg said:


> been in business for a long time... your company is only as good as your worst finisher!!! there is a hanger on every street corner... a good finisher is priceless..


Hmm. They always found a way to put a price on me.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

gordie said:


> Yep your right Ii want to take some pics this weekend  tools I had before DWT and tools I have since DWT lol I'm the envy of all around here


Do it Gordie.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Where I'm from finishers make less per hour than hangars. However, in the piecework shacks its the same 50 50. But, the hangars nails on all the metal. I'd be curious if it is still the same today. We also had to scrap out the house to the garage. Last time I piece worked shacks was 20 years ago. We also have longer axe handles.


Scrap out to the garage? LMFAO!!! Naw dude that chit goes to the bin! or to the trailer .. 


Longer axe handles means your a hack! I don't hire blister makers !! 

Thank God your retired .. the drywall trade is a hell of a lot better without you!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> Where I'm from finishers make less per hour than hangars. However, in the piecework shacks its the same 50 50. But, the hangars nails on all the metal. I'd be curious if it is still the same today. We also had to scrap out the house to the garage. Last time I piece worked shacks was 20 years ago. We also have longer axe handles.


Here it is the same between finishers and rockers. A lead framer or ringer finisher might get more. in the 25.00-30.00 per hour range. We would never let a sheetrock hanger install corner bead. The bead installer uses a framing square and an aluminum straight edge such as tile setters may use. Or a six or eight foot level. We check the straightness and do any necessary shimming prior to bead install. I'm sure Mr Willys could easily handle the task. But most rockers don't have the patience. A quality bead install is more important than many people would choose to admit.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Here it is the same between finishers and rockers. A lead framer or ringer finisher might get more. in the 25.00-30.00 per hour range. We would never let a sheetrock hanger install corner bead. The bead installer uses a framing square and an aluminum straight edge such as tile setters may use. Or a six or eight foot level. We check the straightness and do any necessary shimming prior to bead install. I'm sure Mr Willys could easily handle the task. But most rockers don't have the patience. A quality bead install is more important than many people would choose to admit.


Most rockers only know hanging ! They don't know the full game ! it's not on there heads ! 

I speak as a long time hanger and finisher! 

I was taught hanging first .


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree 100% Rick. This home was hung by the best hanging crew in the district. But I still ask myself WHY?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I learned to wood frame first then siding cedar shaking houses. Was just a helper back then .later I stumbled into boarding and later steel framing. I didn't take it to the level Willy did not even close. But I found knowing both has been much better no one need be called I can finish weather the framing is bad or incomplete and that does make our team more desirable to hire and that gets us a price that compares to a finisher rate . Experience helps for sure in more than just speed. I find most bad work come from teams that have one guy who knows boarding good than hires 2 or more not green but new boarders he is making money on . When you get a team like in that has years of experience we split money even you get good work no matter who it is its a trade if your good your good and hey we all make mistakes and also have had to work with crap.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Here ya go Gaz these are my tools before DWT . I have to take a pic of my after tools tomorrow was roofing my garage today ripped off the old one and it has rained every day since . I tried to get close ups best I could


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I have one more plank and a couple 6 foots to


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Now I am looking forward to seeing the after DWT pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## ckshadd (Nov 21, 2021)

MrWillys said:


> Where I'm from finishers make less per hour than hangars. However, in the piecework shacks its the same 50 50. But, the hangars nails on all the metal. I'd be curious if it is still the same today. We also had to scrap out the house to the garage. Last time I piece worked shacks was 20 years ago. We also have longer axe handles.


If hanger getting.40cents I better be getting .75 or more to finish it or bye-bye contractor


----------



## Muddobber (12 mo ago)

As a finisher for 45 years I always get twice what the hanger gets, sometimes more depending on job. Small jobs quite a bit more…..


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Hahaha.... hanger to finisher 1/3 labor costs only.


----------

